# Switching to foam/stucco trim from wood trim



## CADIYguy (Jun 6, 2016)

My next door neighbor has essentially the same 1946 bungalow I do and they just had their old rotting exterior wood trim replaced with 2x4 stucco trim. I'm thinking of doing the same, since the wood is rotting away. However, I won't be paying a contract $5,000 to do for me as my neighbor did. 

Here's what I saw the contractors do. Where the wood was still good, they simply stuccoed over the original wood and applied the foam/stucco trim. But if I do the same, the 2x4 trim won't sit flush/flat since the wood protrudes. Did they carve out the foam or am I missing something here? Perhaps they used a lot more stucco/adhesive under the stucco portion? How is this normally done?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Need to see the details tighter in.

I don't see a drip cap on it and it looks like they brought the stucco trim on the bottom tight to the window. I don't see any screen weep holes, but they may have covered them up.


----------



## CADIYguy (Jun 6, 2016)

Here are some larger pics with an additional one of my current wood trim.

EDIT: looks like they get resized... sorry, those are the only pics i have.

Essentially, what you see is what there was. They just simply covered up the existing trim. Let me ask you this... what is the right way to do this? Remove the wood trim? Leave it? Something tells me carving out the foam to sit over the wood isn't normal procedure.


----------

